

HackMIT - Hackathon for students from any school, Oct 4-6 - epenn
http://www.hackmit.org/

======
vex
From someone who has to pass through Stata on the way to work every day, oh
god.

~~~
chatmasta
You registered an account just to say that?

~~~
vex
You checked my user page just because I wrote a comment?

------
D3nver
I'll be attending from Emory University in Atlanta. I don't know any local
developers and so I'll be looking for a team to join. If anyone wants to put
together an HN team my email is denverrayburn(at)gmail(dot)com.

Will this be like a normal startup weekend where the teams form there, or will
people already have their teams together?

------
alanctgardner2
I'm debating attending this, but I'm in Ontario so it'd be a full day of
travel each way to get there. I also don't know many local developers I could
coerce into attending. Any students from HN looking for a team?

edit: I should point out, email is in my profile or
alanctgardner(at)gmail(dot)com

~~~
chunky1994
There's a bunch of us going from UWaterloo.

~~~
alanctgardner2
Well, I'm a humble uOttawa student, but I did get accepted to Waterloo ;)

~~~
chunky1994
I'm curious as to why didn't you come here then!

~~~
alanctgardner2
I visited Waterloo-Kitchener a few times before choosing, but it never felt
very interesting as a place to live. People diss Ottawa for being boring, but
we have a pretty good number of attractions, and it's really easy to get
around without a car. Montreal makes a nice weekend trip if you want to go
someplace more exciting.

Academically I do feel like I missed out on a higher quality education / more
prestigious degree from Waterloo. I have to do a lot of legwork to make my co-
op program work and (hopefully) graduate on time next year. Ottawa also
doesn't (yet) have the startup/developer culture Waterloo has, but I think
we're working on it.

On the plus side, I did all 5 of my co-op terms without leaving Ottawa, met my
girlfriend of three years and have a sweet job coming out of school next year.
I wouldn't have done anything differently, but it is interesting to consider.

------
theg2
No love for the grad students (who should probably be working on their thesis
anyways). And for those of you out there...thesis while working full time is
not an easy task.

Very cool though, might stop by. Is there someone who might work as a press
contact?

~~~
igul222
Email team@hackmit.org and we'll help you out :)

------
jhavilan
I'm thinking about heading up from the Baltimore/DC area. I was going to go up
as a single but if there is anyone from the area or looking to form a team
drop me a line at jhavila2(at)jhu(dot)edu or the email in my profile.

~~~
igul222
Try asking at
[https://www.facebook.com/events/1374512966106958/](https://www.facebook.com/events/1374512966106958/)
– someone else might be in your situation.

------
DuskStar
I think I'm going with a bunch of other people from UofM - we'll be filling 1
(or more) tour bus(es)! Thanks for organizing this, and I can't wait to come
hack in October!

~~~
rmason
Or you could head down to Detroit and help reinvent government in Michigan.
The state is releasing API's on five themes: jobs, tourism, safety, veterans
and foster kids.

[http://www.codemichigan.com](http://www.codemichigan.com)

~~~
gailees
Code Michigan should sponsor a prize at MHacks!

------
vlahmot
I will be attending and doubt there will be enough local interest. Send me an
e-mail if you would like to set up a team. trhlavat(at)millersville(dot)edu

~~~
igul222
Ishaan from HackMIT here. Regarding interest, in the past week, we've gotten
over 1500 signups –– more than we can handle, to be honest. But there's
definitely no lack of interest.

~~~
gailees
1500!? Is this going to be the largest hackathon ever?

~~~
alanctgardner2
Unfortunately, attendance to something like this won't be anywhere near 100%
of the people who express interest. Especially considering the prestige of MIT
and the publicity, I bet a lot of people are considering it but ultimately
won't be able to go because it's really far and a long event around midterms
time.

For reference (orders of magnitude different, I know), I organized a local
hackathon and heard from probably 100 'interested' people. We ended up netting
30 registrations, which was the cap for our venue, but I only actually turned
2 people away. So 2/3 of the developers that I spoke to and emailed personally
couldn't make it, and that was in the city they already live in.

------
mynjin
I'm near DC, seriously considering going if I could find someone else
interested.

------
jayzalowitz
I did t=0, if you can, I highly recommend hitting up an mit hackathon.

------
tylermac1
I'm coming from way out in the boonies (South Dakota State).

------
mgingras
I'm a Carleton CS student in Ottawa and thinking of going.

------
apaprocki
I'm a sponsor and will be there all weekend. Come say hi!

~~~
gailees
What company?

~~~
apaprocki
Bloomberg -- I'm planning on setting up the market data API for anyone that
wants to use it as part of what they're working on.

------
smith7018
I'll be there from Ohio State! smith7018@gmail.com

------
Haasy
I'll be there for sure. (jon@jonhaas.it)

